
Show HN: Note taking on steroids, for devs - sandcrain
https://vimeo.com/218024604
======
VertexRed
Looks cool, some things I would add:

\- Increase vertical scroll after adding a widget.

\- Add code detection from title to save some time:

    
    
      - In the video you set the title to "Ruby Methods Example".  
      
      - Loop through the languages and change on match.

~~~
sandcrain
Thanks for the comments, vertical scroll is already there and auto language
detection is in the plans

------
patatino
I like the clean UI. Can you search for links, notes etc.? For me that's the
most important thing. Bookmarks are worthless if I can't search them.

~~~
sandcrain
Thanks for the feedback and concerning links, yes you can

------
smnplk
Looks beautiful. Did you use any css framework ? And is it usable on mobile ?

EDIT: Added mobile question

~~~
sandcrain
Not any particular css framework, just React.js . And I'm aiming for making it
usable on mobile for the official release but if not, it's certainly in the
plans.

------
ctalladen78
ready for product hunt! good luck

